# Fat, Fit, and Fab



## ashmamma84 (Jun 18, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Ti_2FSMoiU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RArJ6mMF4E


My good friend, Rene has started a vlog about health and living fat. It's a snap shot of her journey as she moves through life as a plus size model, actress, and regular chick...just trying to live the best life she possibly can.


----------



## Tania (Jun 24, 2009)

That's great! I enjoyed the clips.


----------

